# 2,000,000 sq ft retail estimating



## Monument Snow (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pursuing a large new build for 13-14 season
Anyone here currently operate this size

My equipment current is (4) 310 BH 12' Push B
(2) Front EL 16' Push B
(4) Skid 10' poly left right up down
(20) men shovelers
(3) atv 4' plow
(6) truck plow spreaders

Any advice to secure such a large property

I've contactacted cooperate and got a good reply

Is it acceptable to bring the decision maker out for a fishing trip on my dollar. 

Thx

Monument Snow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Smooze and booze,Did they ask for it or did you offer it to them? You better know your pricing because if your low they will use it against the other contractor.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol, I'm sorry but if you have that Equipement line up you should have no problem bidding that site. 

Great idea on the fishing trip !! Although what happens when the decision maker doesn't fish. .


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Either way they are going to shop for pricing, you need to find out what goals do they have ie: money over service??? or do they want it spotless no matter what the cost. 

Get to know what they want and prepare for them changing their mind and parameters.... 

good luck


----------



## Monument Snow (Jan 7, 2013)

*2,000,000 sq ft*

Traditionally I have had small commercial retail and neighborhood hoa's as a prime

If I worked on a large retail/ cooperate I was a sub

So the advice I m seeking is estimating large retail as a prime

Not specific #s but maybe a database of avg #s or someone's experience as a prime.

Additionally all my clients are on the local level and my proposed clients are in other states and hiding behind the cooperate vail/ red tape.

Thank you in advance for your time.

P.S. most of my equipment is used for Heavy Commercial Concrete in Colorado it just so happens that it is well suited for snow removal. Help me put it to work in the off season!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Become a member of SIMA and go to a synopsis or two talk to people their network network oh ya and network. What do you do to land the concrete work? If you have the work to justify the amount equipment you have I am sure you can figure out obtaining the snow work. Most of the time the decision maker is the same person.


----------



## Monument Snow (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll check SIMA out. Thx. 
I got really lucky with web search optimization
So 8/10 concrete shoppers whether commercial
Or residential solicit to me. Just pure luck. 
My two companies own the web. Now I just need to get
The big snow properties and I'm sure ill truly be busy. 
Update** I did some calling in my concrete network
And got the names and #s of some big mgmt. companies. 
Woo Hoo !


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Monument Snow;1560885 said:


> I'll check SIMA out. Thx.
> I got really lucky with web search optimization
> So 8/10 concrete shoppers whether commercial
> Or residential solicit to me. Just pure luck.
> ...


Instead of getting one property, get all of the properties on the block, keep your equipment at the 2 mil sq ft lot, use the other lots to pay for expenses and the large lot is all profit


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you join SIMA ,use me as a referral and get 50 bucks off your membership.(Grandview)

If you bid this place see about a retainer for plowing.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1560941 said:


> If you join SIMA ,use me as a referral and get 50 bucks off your membership.(Grandview)
> 
> I thought SIMA would charge an extra $50.00 if you were used as a referral !


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1571285 said:


> grandview;1560941 said:
> 
> 
> > If you join SIMA ,use me as a referral and get 50 bucks off your membership.(Grandview)
> ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Corporate....

Whatever you do, don't send them a letter.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Monument Snow;1560055 said:


> I'm pursuing a large new build for 13-14 season
> Anyone here currently operate this size
> 
> My equipment current is (4) 310 BH 12' Push B
> ...


how many '' *truck plow *spreaders'' ?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

They going to let you put a salt bin on site? With a site that size you better have 100 ton on hand at all times. Just a normal salt application will be 18 ton, just imagine freezing rainpayup


----------

